# I get no surround channels



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

For a few years now I have backed my BD movies up on hard drives and played them though my HTPC. I started using BDRB and for the vast majority of them I converted the audio to 448 Dolby and sized them to fit on a BD5 disc. This has worked beautifully the picture quality has been perfect and up till now I thought the audio was very good.

Yesterday I realized that on ALL my 448 backups if I use the 7.1 analog outputs I get zero right and left surround channels. The odd thing is I do get a back channel. If I play the originals using the master audio track they all work and core DTS/DD tracks I get no side surround channels. I can use the coax digital output and my processor decodes them as DD 5.1 audio tracks, I can then force the back channel.

Using the digital out will be my solution but due to my complicated setup it is not without problems. I’ll get into that later. My best guess is it’s my Asus drivers. I use an Asus Xonar HDAV 1.3 deluxe audio card. I chose this card because it has a very good 7.1 analog out and is said to pass up to 24/192 audio through them.
Question number one is has anyone seen this before and why it happens? The problem with using the digital output is due to my older processor that only has a 5.1 analog input. I have to run my one back channel strait to the power amp. I simply set up the system with the volume at precisely 12:00 noon and use the volume on the TMT player. 

If I want to watch a movie in 448 DD using the coax digital output or watch a disc from my BD player that also uses a coax output. I have to manually switch the back channel input at the amplifier from my computer back channel analog out to the processors back channel analog out.

I am going to build a single channel line level switch where I plug both outputs into it and using a double throw toggle switch. With one flip I can switch it back and forth .

My second question is should I use short pieces of coax audio cable for the connections inside the project box? Or can I use the much easier to solder single strand phone wire. We are talking about 3 3 inch pieces. My concern is will it change the impedance and create a unnatural sound.


----------



## Dodger66 (Jan 3, 2011)

Concerning your 1st question:

PC's provide a wonderfull HT experience; however, as with anything man-made, due to the complex integration of software-controlled components, often, as you may very well be aware, it might be a software conflict, or a BIOS setting which limits the full potential of any device attached to the mother-board.
Although I have not set-up a HTPC, I have a 9.1 HT reciever, it would be interesting to integrate one into my system solely for the storage capabilities.

In regards to your 2nd question:

I woukd use the sheilded coax, the shield will help in eliminating any stray signals in the line-levels path.
Keeping the signal as clean as possible is vital as you may agree.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

You would actually be in a much better position than I am. You can go HDMI into your receiver. I encourage you to look into it. You can have a video jukebox and never have to touch the discs themselves. If you have kids you will love this.

I recently demoed a Marantz RS 6005 and for the most part the HDMI connection worked well. After comparing all aspects of the upgrade I just like how my Bryston SP 1.7 sounds, even with Audyssey. I heard no improvement over the analog outs and with my old RPTV there were new complications. So I kept the Bryston.

This is just the latest discovery I don’t know how I went this long without knowing the problem. I always would hear a little from my back channel and just figured the sides were also working.


----------



## van1135 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi: My problem is a little different , but was wandering if anyone had any advice. On my computer HT 5.1 setup I'm not getting the back speaker sound effects that I think I should. I was watching a little of Blade !! last night and did get some of the back speaker sounds usually during an intense explosion or gun battle. I'm really missing that "theater" back speaker sound, so if anyone has some advice thanks in advance.

Van1135


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

If you have a 5.1 setup most people have the 2 surround speaker at the sides. You could have them in the back however. That being said it's really hard to tell from one movie unless you know it well. I can turn off different power amps to isolate specific speakers. I have listened to movies with just my surround speakers playing and know what to expect. If you have a film with THX optimizer like Starwars 1 you can play the audio test tones that should tell if its working.

Some films have only smaller ambient sound in the surrounds.


----------

